# Vehicle safety



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Heard a clunk about a week ago. Should have had it looked at right away but it didn't seem like a big deal. I was wrong. Just grabbing a coffee after a 60km highway drive and a dump run. Whew ! Couple days off I guess.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Dude! That sucks. I've been there, and nothing more stressful than dealing with vehicle repairs. $$$$$$$$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm just happy to be alive. They ballparked it around $1500.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds about right. Happened to me couple years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Dammit man!!

Glad it's just a repair and not a worse situation Frank...:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Glad you are ok Frank, it could of been bad. Looks like the top ball joint failed. I can seen a few $ there, cv joints have probably been taken past there range of movement. Break line is gone, possible stearing rack damage, also possible damage to the bottom control arm.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Geez gaz ! You're a bag of good news.  :jester: Don't forget the tie rod. It's not quite shaped correctly anymore.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry Frank, at least it is only metal, not flesh and bone.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Found on road dead ! FORD!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Found on road dead ! FORD!


You might want to ask GM bond holders about their bankruptcy.

First on Race Day! And this is coming from a GM OBD1 EFI programmer.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> You might want to ask GM bond holders about their bankruptcy.
> 
> First on Race Day! And this is coming from a GM OBD1 EFI programmer.


I was just messing with Frank .. I spent a grand on my silver last month replacing china break lines .


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I love old beaters you cant really drive anything else . Sure you can control a nice ride but you can drive a beater


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> I love old beaters you cant really drive anything else . Sure you can control a nice ride but you can drive a beater


Gordie,
I used to launch my Vega at 6500 RPM with both back tires spinning until 2nd gear and ran it down the 1320' in 13.2. I would sidestep the clutch on my 69 Z28 at 6500 and run it up to 7000 RPM and bark 2nd hard. When I got my 2000 SS Camaro I kept hitting the rev limiter at 5800. It took me a while but I could slam it into a 25 MPH turn in 2nd and come out of it flying into 3rd and take up to 100 MPH before hitting 4th.
I don't beat on the Vette all that much but will race someone on occasion as I've posted here. Being on an open Freeway at over 100 MPH is where it really shines. The steering actual tightens keeping it stable and almost feels like you're on rails.
I guess a beater means something different to us each. My wife always says she wants her Camaro back. Probably best I don't have the newer 500+ version?


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

The last thing you want is loose tools in your van. If you get rear-ended you could end up seriously injured by flying equipment!


----------



## ADBInteriorSolutions (Apr 4, 2017)

silb said:


> The last thing you want is loose tools in your van. If you get rear-ended you could end up seriously injured by flying equipment!


 I'm worried about having my tools in my car. My trunk is completely full, and more tools have started to fill my back seat. Made room in my trunk for my knives and Trowels. Last thing I want is to get in an accident with those right behind my head.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ADBInteriorSolutions said:


> I'm worried about having my tools in my car. My trunk is completely full, and more tools have started to fill my back seat. Made room in my trunk for my knives and Trowels. Last thing I want is to get in an accident with those right behind my head.


....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> ....


.....


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Gordie,
> I used to launch my Vega at 6500 RPM with both back tires spinning until 2nd gear and ran it down the 1320' in 13.2. I would sidestep the clutch on my 69 Z28 at 6500 and run it up to 7000 RPM and bark 2nd hard. When I got my 2000 SS Camaro I kept hitting the rev limiter at 5800. It took me a while but I could slam it into a 25 MPH turn in 2nd and come out of it flying into 3rd and take up to 100 MPH before hitting 4th.
> I don't beat on the Vette all that much but will race someone on occasion as I've posted here. Being on an open Freeway at over 100 MPH is where it really shines. The steering actual tightens keeping it stable and almost feels like you're on rails.
> I guess a beater means something different to us each. My wife always says she wants her Camaro back. Probably best I don't have the newer 500+ version?


Need to get you a Ford MrWilly if you want to go fast lol. My old pickup would probably turn close to a 10 second time in the 1/4 if I pushed it. Still on stock short block though.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Need to get you a Ford MrWilly if you want to go fast lol. My old pickup would probably turn close to a 10 second time in the 1/4 if I pushed it. Still on stock short block though.


Already ahead of you. Just bought an 09 Ford Expedition with 31,000 miles on it. I've never owned anything boosted and don't beat on my stuff much anymore. When my wife got in a wreck last Saturday my little blue car was rolling. I respect Ford more than you'll ever know but have always had GM toys. I want a newer Vette but the accident has set me back a bit. Check this out:
http://scotthansen.net/jeep.html


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Already ahead of you. Just bought an 09 Ford Expedition with 31,000 miles on it. I've never owned anything boosted and don't beat on my stuff much anymore. When my wife got in a wreck last Saturday my little blue car was rolling. I respect Ford more than you'll ever know but have always had GM toys. I want a newer Vette but the accident has set me back a bit. Check this out:
> http://scotthansen.net/jeep.html


Love the Willys, Mr Willys! 
:thumbup:
That sure was a lot of work Scott, but it looks like you have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Wimpy65 said:


> Love the Willys, Mr Willys!
> :thumbup:
> That sure was a lot of work Scott, but it looks like you have a lot of fun with it.


I'm actually toying with giving it to my daughter. The question is do i take it apart again and refresh it or just give it to her the way it is? She learned how to drive in it just like i learned to drive in my fathers 1966 CJ5A. If i give it to her i can get another Corvette to park in its place. Her she is at about 15 in 2001.


----------

